# Dura Ace/Ultegra DI2 wire lengths on a 56cm SL-4?



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Can anyone advise me on what lengths of wiring cable people have used when fitting Di2 on 56cm SL-4's? I wanted to check that the regular internal shimano cable lengths were ok or could I get away with shorter cables?

So far I have the cable setup down as:

2x300 for the bars,
1x950 for the downtube,
1x500 for the rear mech.

What about the front mech cable?


----------



## rota92 (Apr 11, 2013)

For the bars, the front harness runs from the hoods the the junction box, so you won't need separate lengths.

Specialized sent me the following info:

Electric wire:

 For Internal Routing: RD -750mm, FD -300mm, Battery - 650mm, Shifters - 950mm

(Shifters means downtube) This was for a 54cm roobay but I'm not sure he sent those specifically from the looks of it. The best bet where you need it to look super clean would be to mount the hardware, use the 950mm in the downtube to the junction box and then measure. That's likely what I'll end up doing. Sucks lol

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

rota92 said:


> For the bars, the front harness runs from the hoods the the junction box, so you won't need separate lengths.
> 
> Specialized sent me the following info:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I went for those lengths when I ordered the bits.

I am running the new 3 port junction box so I needed two 300mm cables between the shifters and the junction box.


----------



## rota92 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ahh is that only compatible with Dura-Ace? That's slick lol


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Nope it can be used with UDI2 as well. Its got the external charging port for charging the internal battery.


----------



## rota92 (Apr 11, 2013)

Exactly what I need, I'll have to see if that's what the shop was planning to order or if I'm going to be spending even more money lol

Thanks!


----------

